# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Anyone have tabs/ score/ notes for Plowman's Reel?

## 1939Dodge

Please email me at skudrick@ptd.net  Thank you.

----------


## Beanzy

You may come unstuck if you search using the Webster's (american) spelling, try the older  "Ploughman" instead. (I've been tripped-up the other way when searching newer american collections using our spelling). 
The one I know is often called The Merry Ploughman
http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/fo..._ploughman.png

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

I know a few songs called the Ploughman, and there's the polka that Beanzy linked to. Where did you hear the plowmans reel?  Recording?

Cheers
MRT

----------


## 1939Dodge

Thanks. It's a Peter Ostroushko tune from his 'Minnesota' CD.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Here it be:



Cheers
Mark R-T

----------


## 1939Dodge

Terrific!! Thank you. Where did you find it?

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

I wrote it out for you!  Cheers

----------


## albeham

wow your the man....thats cool. 

Thanks. 
AL

----------


## JeffD

Are cafe members great or what.

----------


## Beanzy

Very impressive. Top job.

----------


## Markus

That is really awesome, makes me feel like I need to print it out and learn it too.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

It's a nice tune for sure, worth a look.  You can play it with some droning on the low G and get some real sweet sound from it.

CHeers
MRT

----------

